# Hard Water Deposits



## Booshmama (Apr 8, 2011)

I bought a used 55g. It has serious hard water buildup - you know, that white crud. Some of it is so thick in places I can use a razor blade to get it off. But what about the rest of it? It can come off with steel wool pads, but I hate to use them. Vinegar doesn't work. Any suggestions?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

dont use steel wool.

Use the cheapest vinegar you can find by the gallon and a regular kitchen sponge with a net around it and elbow grease. Its best to let the crud soak in the vinegar for a bit if unable use a washrag thats soaking in vinegar and aggitate a bit while "soaking" the stubborn spots. It takes elbow grease and patience.


----------



## fishman81 (Jan 12, 2011)

i live in MT, we have lots of this, i've done the same thing, but i've used an algae scraper (razor blades work for problem spots too safely if it's glass), as well as the vinegar method in combonation.


----------

